# relative visa(spouse) to 11(6) visitor visa(business endorsement) in only 6 weeks



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks to legalman , and all the people on this forum for helping me through this. I did all the paper work myself with the help of the forum and everything went smooth.Applied on 29 April 2015 and on 11 June 2015 collected my visa from vfs. I will try to give all the information what I have soon. Thanks all .


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

11(6) visitor visa is given to one in possession of a relative permit (only spouse) . 11(6) visitor visa allows one to to work or do business. it is the same visa as relative visa but with the permission to do work or business. 
All the embassies mostly give relative visa first time , exceptional cases are there, then after that to do work it has to be changed to 11(6) visitor visa.


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

documents submitted. 
certified copies of all the documents, 
*passport*, with all the visas on it. 
*I.D* copy of wife.
*police Clarence* certificate from south Africa and Pakistan. 
*Birth certificate*. 
*Medical report and radiological report*. 
*company registration* from cipc and *sars registration* of tax. 
*c.v*
one page *description of the business*.
*Affidavit *from wife , support of emotional and economical support, and the existence of the marriage without the involvement of the third person. 
*marriage certificate* from pakistan, marriage registration form from marriage registrar in home affairs
*bank statement* of wife. 
some wedding pics although they never reqired it.


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

to register your own company is very very easy . Go to the link provided make you customer login , set your password, the first step is to register the name however the company can be made without it, they will give you some name or code but i preferred to chose a name. then after some days I was given a name then I chose the directors list and pay the fee the after almost 6 weeks my company was made and they register me with the SARS . I do not have to do nothing, but I went to SARS office to assure if it is right they confirmed it. so you do not need to go anywhere online everything will be done. here is the banking details of cipc
CIPC :: Banking Details
i went to deposit at the absa bank I tried my customer code as reference number but it did not work then i have to add date with it in a specific order, then I could do it. I forgot it now but i will try to recall and share with you. otherwise the bank receptionist knows.
Companies and Intellectual Property Commission (CIPC): eServices


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

It proved to be the most difficult task for me. 
Police Clarence certificate. 
South African. 
I went to cr swart in durban, there they took my finger prints. document they needed, certified copy of my passport, I.d of wife, proof of residence. I paid R-60 . then they took fingerprints, and I posted the documents to this address. but even after 2 months i did not recive it, then I started calling them and then they said you application is ready and pick it up from this address 
The Head of the South African Criminal Record Centre
(For attention: Police Clearance Certificates)
Bothongo Plaza West
CRC Client Service Centre
1st Floor, Room 14 
271 Frances Baard Street
PRETORIA
we requested one of the courier service to pick it up from there, and send it to us. 
so this is the address which is more quicker with courier service otherwise no luck.
the link which can give you more information. 
Police Clearance Certificate | Services | SAPS (South African Police Service)

Police Clarence from Pakistan. 
I have to made power of attorney from pakistan embassy , so I have to travel to pretoria, and made power of attorney , documents required , my id, passport. one application, two witness with the id of pakistan, their attested photo copies and fee have to submit in the bank. this origional power of attorney was sent to collect the police clarence , more information here on this link
City Police Faisalabad (Custodian of Your Rights)


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

all the documents from Pakistan were sent to interior ministry of Pakistan for attestation, although attestation from a notary public from Pakistan was sufficient, we got married in Pakistan and got the marriage registration from Pakistan , when I came in s.a we went to marriage officer in home affairs to register our marriage here, but the marriage officer said it is against the law, we can only register our marriage in one country but she will add it in the system, and she gave us one paper which was showing that the marriage status of my wife is showing now as married and married to me. that paper we used everywhere with the marriage certificate from Pakistan. the bank statement was showing almost nothing, was just a requirement. the affidavit from wife for support and existence of marriage had to be signed from a lawyer, i believe can also be done with the commissioner of oaths .all the other things were very simple and I think every one can do it. I had some confusions that's why I am sharing all this so that someone might get some information through this and do not be confuse about the application.


----------



## ZSA (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi amirshehzad
do you need to show a certain amount in your wife account?


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

in my case the bank account was almost empty , like may be three or four thousand was there some time and some hundred some other time, twice it was like 6000, so i think it is just a formality. they do not worry about the amount and by the law there is no money to show in any way, just to show the bank statement.


----------



## imee88 (Jun 28, 2015)

Pls can u give me ur contact number so I can contact u personally m also from a pak


----------

